# Hen and chick...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Just a cute pic...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've always liked those pics. It's one of the sweeter ones showing a hen and her peeps.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)




----------

